# Please pray for Maggie



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I posted a few weeks ago about our Maggie. She has been fine ever since and acted totally normal. Then over the last part of the weekend she wasn't interested in food and would vomit every 5 or 6 hours a small amount, yellowish to clear looking and quite thirsty. Nothing was waiving any red flags except she had eaten part of a sock (on low doses of pred. for the lick granuloma). We took her inexpecting a blockage. X-rays did show something so surgery was this afternoon. The sock had almost passed all the way through. We were totally shocked and once again devatated when the dr. said the mass that they saw was not the sock, her left kidney has an enormous fluid filled cyst on it – they drained fluid for analysis and took section of kidney. Also, liver on left side looks swollen. Right liver lobes have a mass attached to the liver part of the liver. Blood work not terrible. Gall bladder is also enlarged, so liver may be causing gall bladder issue. Kidney test was up a little, but they would expect that if she had been vomiting. Maggie probably has cancer... we chose to not euthanize her at this time. We will wait to see if she recovers from surgery (she hasn't woken up yet) and can eat and drink normally (keep it down). If she cant, then the decision is already made. If she can keep it down and be our happy girl, we will have a little more quality time with her, and we'll treasure every minute. She'd had x-rays last July and this didn't show up so it must be a very fast acting cancer.
Life is really kicking us hard right now, I had major surgery in October and the wound has never healed. I'm scheduled for surgery again this Thursday. 
Anyhow, all good thoughts and prayers for Maggie will be appreciated, it is not looking too good for her right now and we are a mess hearing this terrible shocking news.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

So sorry for all this misery.Hugs and prayer for all of you.Get better soon both of you.


----------



## Naptown Hitman (Jan 30, 2009)

I am so sorry. Prayer already said for Maggie, you,and your family. God bless.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I will keep you all in my thought and prayers. Everything comes at once sometimes. I just lost my girl to the big "C" and it's very hard. I think that sometimes we'd take on their aches, pains and illnesses ourselves so we could spare them!
How old is your girl!!

Jennifer


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Maggie just woke up from surgery and is alert, so that is good. They are keeping her on a heating pad for body warmth and will try intake in the morning. Maggie will be 10 in May. She is such a gentle girl. 
Thank you everyone, I can't quit crying. My daughter and I spent our lunch with her before her surgery so we are thankful for that. Took her for a potty walk outside and she p'd and then wanted to head for the truck...that is so typical of her...just take me home.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I will keep you in my prayers as well.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry to hear that Maggie is not doing well.

I see that is is on low dose Pred. Just a thought you might want to try predisnole, easier on the I believe liver.

Val


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Many Many Prayers for Maggie and yourself!!!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

A boat load of prayers and positive thoughts going out to Maggie!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I will keep you and Maggie in my prayers.. Hope all will be ok with both of you


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Maggie. I will keep Maggie and your family in my thoughts. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

MAJOR prayers going out for Maggie!!!! Prayers for you too, that the upcoming surgery will be easier than you expect, with an effective, quick recovery.

May Maggie rally and eat well, drink well, and love the attention she gets from you. Here is hoping for better news than you expect from the vet's. Prayers for Maggie are on the way!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

We'll be sending special prayers for Miss Maggie this night. 
Wishing you all health and peace


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Maggie. May she rebound quickly from her surgery and spent more quality time with you and your family that she loves so much.


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Maggie had to receive surgery. I hope that she has a quick and full recovery. =)


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Prayers for Maggie going up.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear of Maggie's problems. I hope that the vet is wrong and that it is something treatable. I hope your surgery goes well too.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

_*Sending tons of good thoughts your way*_


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

prayers for Maggie and big hugs for you


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thinking of both of you and wishing the very best to you. I'm hoping you will have another good update to share. Big, giant hugs.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Poor girl. Argos and Anka send hugs. 

Let us know if there's anything we can do to help out.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Robbie, keeping you, Maggie and the rest of your pack in my prayers tonight.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to both you and Maggie from all of us.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfMAJOR prayers going out for Maggie!!!! Prayers for you too, that the upcoming surgery will be easier than you expect, with an effective, quick recovery.
> 
> May Maggie rally and eat well, drink well, and love the attention she gets from you. Here is hoping for better news than you expect from the vet's. Prayers for Maggie are on the way!


Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Checking in, hoping for some positive news about sweet Maggie. Prayers are being beamed out from us to Maggie!!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

The only good thing about all this is the fact that you did find the kidney issue and were able to do something about it. 
Rather than just having it continue unnoticed and doing it's damage to Maggie, you were able to get her help.
Bless you for your loving care and desire to do all that you can to help her at this time.
Sending prayers for strength and healing for you, Maggie, and your family.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Sending prayers for you and Maggie.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Maggie update. Awake and alert when vet techs arrived. Went out and p'd for them. We went for a very nice visit. We walked in expecting to lay down on the floor with her but nope not Maggie, she walks out to us, greets us and said let's go now!!! So we got to take her for a very nice walk and gave her a good brushing. Her fur is just falling out. She also p'd for a very long time. I guess they forgot to tell her she probably has cancer and is a very ill girl. The visit lightened our spirts at least temporarily. The other kidney looks good and she can have the one removed but we don't know what is up with the liver. Biopsy will take up to 10 days for results.
Tomorrow she will get ice chips and a small amount of water and a little bit of food. If she can keep it down, then she can come home. Then my surgery will be Thursday and hopefully we can recuperate together. Right now we are just praying she can keep food and water down. She's already lost a lot of weight quite rapidly.
All of your good thoughts and prayers are so greatly appreciated. I can't tell you how much it means to us. We took pics on the cell phone so probably aren't that good but is another good memory for us.
Thank you all so much. She's a fighter!!! I'll give another update tomorrow evening.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am glad to hear that she was doing so well today!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I just saw this Robbie. Positive thoughts and hugs for all canines and humans headed your way.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Poor Maggers.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I hope Maggie is doing a bit better now. And tests come back with good results. 

You are in my prayers, Maggie.


----------

